# Medion PC MT 7 - No Bios Display



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm trying to fix a friend's computer. She managed to ruin the VGA port on her medion pc mt 7. 

So I installed a new video card. It worked but wouldn't display anything on the monitor until windows almost fully loaded. 

It was terribly slow, so I tried to reinstall Xp from the desktop. Once it restarted, the display wouldnt show anything. So i assume that windows is stuck mid installation.

Kinda stupid of me, as now nothing comes on the display at all. So i've lost the os and can't boot from a disc or enter the bios or anything. 

Any suggestions on how to fix? I just need to get the os reinstalled obviously, but with no option to boot from disc, or enter bios, I'm not sure if it's possible. 

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try clearing the CMOS.
Brand & Model of the added GPU and the PSU?


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

How do I clear the CMOS? Is it just a case of removing it & replacing?

Brand of video card is Matrox MGA G2+ G200 PCI Graphics Video card VGA Compaq on eBay (end time 04-Feb-11 19:18:53 GMT)

PSU is as attached pic....

Thanks for your help so far Tyree


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump

Any suggestions?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Remove the motherboard battery with the computer unpluged for a few minutes the reinstall and see if you have video


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Tried this and nothing. I think it's just stuck mid installation but without video, I can't move forward. Any suggestions?


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Any ideas anyone? Surely something can be done...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just to reiterate, you cannot see any posting at all? This is some old hardware are you certain the monitor is good? That is an old video card and could easily have died also.
You could take the hard drive and repartition and format it on your pc so you are certain the install process is gone and then try again to install Windows the proper way. It's also possible the hard drive died trying to install XP on top of XP which is also a "no no". If that filas then you are back to a video problem and it could be the motherboard you know.


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah no display. It had no display previously too until windows loaded (with this video card) but then it'd come on so I know that the video card was ok. I know the monitor is ok because it works on my pc and worked previously until I tried to reinstall Xp. Would wiping the hard drive do anything? Is that my only remaining option now? I'm assuming the motherboard is ok as it worked previously and displayed this behaviour pre-installation.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a pci video card correct? If so try another pci slot


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Tried that too. Same result...


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Whats the brand and model of the computer?
Is there a case speaker connected?

Sounds to me like something failed during all of this possibly the psu or motherboard


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

As in the title it's a Medion PC MT 7. This issue happened before the install but because I need to interact with the installation, it doesn't go any further as I'm unable to see the display. 

There is power going to the pc, the hard drive makes noises so I'm not sure how to solve this one.


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

Wiped the hard drive, still nothing :-(


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like coincidentally, you blew out the board with the overclocking settings sorry to say.


----------



## i.t.girl (Sep 28, 2010)

What overclocking settings? I've never set up overclocking on this machine. And it was working the other day.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

i.t.girl said:


> What overclocking settings? I've never set up overclocking on this machine. And it was working the other day.


Sorry that belonged in another thread!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry I should have noted the brand and model, still the system should show video, I would try another psu in it to rule that out


----------



## ptuy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey mate!

Enter BIOS by pressing 'del' while loading

Integrated Peipherals

Primary Graphics Adapter

Set it to PCI instead of AGP

There you go


----------

